# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical robots >  RoMi-H, open-source robot and infrastructure framework at healthcare, Open Source Robotics Foundation, Inc. (OSRF), Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Open Source Robotics Foundation, Inc. (OSRF)

----------


## Airicist

"RoMi-H: Bringing robot traffic control to healthcare"

February 11, 2021

----------

